# Extend a trailer??



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a 16' landscaping trailer I use to haul my toys on, has anyone ever added a ramp/rack to the front of the trailer to gain a couple of foot? I have two UTV's about 9' each and would like to get both on this trailer.. any ideas other than adding on to the rear?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Does your current trailer have enough room on the front to add additional room and still not mess up your turning radius? That way you wouldn't be adding additional weight behind the trailer wheels, causing you to possibly sway. Then again, how about just one foot on front and one on the back?
When I bought, I bought an 18' and thought it may be to big. I was wrong about that too.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

The foot on each end might be the trick..


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

glockman55 said:


> The foot on each end might be the trick..


I believe if I were to try it, that's the way I would go, trying to keep the weight centered or a little forward of the trailer tires to prevent sway. If you decide to do that and actually complete it, post a pic, as it would be interesting to see how you finished it. Just beware of your turning radius.....


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Years ago I bought a 5' x 8' utility trailer for all around use and to haul my Yamaha Grizzly (which is where my username came from). It worked great for years...then I sold my Grizzly and bought my Yamaha Rhino. My Rhino was about 1-1/2 feet longer than the inside of my trailer.

Soooooo...me and a coworker cut my trailer in half and added 2' in the middle of it (in front of the axle). This included some torching, welding, new wood and paint, and new wiring harnesses as well as moving my axle to compensate for the changed weight distribution. Now, it fits my Rhino perfectly and I didn't have to sell and buy a trailer to do it.


----------

